# Hey Mike, can you give sizing tips for the LeChamp TI



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Is 53 too small for someone 5'11 - 6'0? I can make the stem bigger, but I don't want any toe overlap.

Also, come one man! Why no compact in the mid-range? A lot of people want that. I know, people in your area want standard, but I think it's a good idea to go compact.


----------

